# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  print bed crown

## Derwood

I just received my f306 today. It has a bad crown in the build plate. Heating the bed does not help. Has anyone ese had this problem?

----------


## S52e368

Yes.  Glass is an amorphous solid so it will warp from inconsistent pressure from the springs underneath the bed.  I have a few beds that I cycle through about every month. I just leave them on a flat surface until they are flat again.

----------

